

Apple files inaccurate evidence in Samsung Galaxy phone case - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/mobile-wireless/3298055/apple-files-inaccurate-evidence-in-dutch-samsung-case/

======
palebluedot
Because the article title doesn't make it obvious - this is with regards to
the Galaxy S smartphone, not the tablet. And again, it is in the full-color
side-by-side photo, just like it was for the tablet:

 _This time, a picture of a Galaxy S smartphone has been resized to match an
iPhone 3G_

